# Kellan Lutz - Shows some skin as the Calvin Klein Underwear Model makes an appearance at Macys NY 15.05.2010 x19



## Tokko (18 Mai 2010)

​
*Thx to Everly*


----------



## Q (19 Mai 2010)

gut im Training  :thx:


----------



## Rainer Wenger (19 Mai 2010)

Merci für die Bilder. :thumbup:


----------

